# What did you buy for Black Friday?



## MannDude (Nov 29, 2013)

For those of you who risked your lives in the stores today, what did you buy today? What about great online deals?

Me? I left my house for 20 minutes earlier to get a donut. I don't think that counts.


----------



## mitgib (Nov 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> For those of you who risked your lives in the stores today, what did you buy today? What about great online deals?
> 
> Me? I left my house for 20 minutes earlier to get a donut. I don't think that counts.


I renewed my ad for another year here, now I am wore out from all this shopping


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a Bushmaster Carbon-15 at Dunhams at midnight.


----------



## Kadar (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a year of antivirus at Walmart after work last night. A few books for my kids and a few ps4 games on bestbuy.com with an extra 20% off with reward zone silver elite plus or whatever its called now.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 29, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> I bought a Bushmaster Carbon-15 at Dunhams at midnight.




Nice!

I don't like posting photos of my stuff online, but I am building a new AR15 soon.  Going to get a polished lower, and when I am done it'll look something like this:



Though I may wait until I replace my daily carry piece with something more practical first. 

How's it shoot?


----------



## drmike (Nov 29, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> I bought a Bushmaster Carbon-15 at Dunhams at midnight.


Did you get a discount on that killer or what?

Nice gun


----------



## drmike (Nov 29, 2013)

I went out on Thanksgiving.  Did my renewed holiday habit of venturing to an Asian buffet 

Luckily we finally lured an Indian restaurant to the region.

After that, went to stock up on seasonal supplies at a discount retailer.   More blankets, slippers, etc. with some food stuffs thrown in.

No big discounts beyond the normal discount pricing and it was absolutely empty.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 29, 2013)

drmike said:


> Did you get a discount on that killer or what?
> 
> Nice gun


Thank you!

Original price was $899 I got it for $649 + a $50 gift card with a form to fill out and mail in to get a free cleaning kit and 3 extra magazines.


----------



## notFound (Nov 29, 2013)

No money spent at all apart from some food.


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 29, 2013)

Black Friday isn't as big here in the UK although it's growing. 

Bought some nappies... lots and lots of nappies.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 29, 2013)

Kakashi said:


> Black Friday isn't as big here in the UK although it's growing.
> 
> Bought some nappies... lots and lots of nappies.


Sounds like a shitty purchase.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 29, 2013)

I woke up at midnight, got dressed, then spent the night coding our SolusVM replacement. Hope to have clients testing it by the end of the weekend. 

I'm a giver not a spender.


----------



## texteditor (Nov 29, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I woke up at midnight, got dressed, then spent the night coding our SolusVM replacement. Hope to have clients testing it by the end of the weekend.
> 
> I'm a giver not a spender.


People would trample you for a decent SolusVM replacement nonetheless.


----------



## ConnerCG (Nov 29, 2013)

Nada, zip, zilch -- went into work and am staying well clear of the craziness.

I did renew two deals with providers from last Black Friday, and took at stab at the $25 Digital Ocean matching credit for deposit.

meh


----------



## MartinD (Nov 29, 2013)

A new car and a house.


As you do.


----------



## mtwiscool (Nov 29, 2013)

new domain name from namechap black Friday $0.98 sale


----------



## jhadley (Nov 29, 2013)

Nothing so far today.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 29, 2013)

Steam got about 15$ today.

But at least I did not buy a single vps (yet).


----------



## blergh (Nov 29, 2013)

48€ on Steam..


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 29, 2013)

$17.48 on Steam, it would have been more but I had to renew my CrashPlan+ service this week so I missed out on some games I wanted yesterday.


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 29, 2013)

I got:

- Sodastream Mega Bundle with $25 Wal-Mart gift card

- Lego Friends Pool

- Case for my Kindle Fire HDX

- Plantronics Bluetooth headset H50

- 14 pc stainless steel pan kit

- 2 Minecraft Redstone Lamps

- Tardis wall projection clock

Most was online so no real risk to me.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought about $200 worth of Sims 3 Expansion and Stuff packs for $75 on Origin. I'd also have bought BF4 (50% off) BUT I know that there is no chance in hell of my computer ever being able to run it.


----------



## DamienSB (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a pair of winter gloves. Spent 30 minutes in line for an 11$ pair of gloves.


----------



## dano (Nov 29, 2013)

Just a pack of smokes and a soda


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Nov 29, 2013)

I purchased some stellar items. Soda and coffee.


----------



## mikho (Dec 1, 2013)

Electric cable, junction boxes, plastic drainpipes.


Spent all weekend renovating.


----------



## ExonHost (Dec 1, 2013)

Purchased a domain from namecheap.


----------



## RisingFog (Dec 5, 2013)

Bought Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe Edition for $30


----------



## shovenose (Dec 6, 2013)

-Surround Sound Home Theater System

-Blu Ray Player

-24" Computer Monitor

-DSLR Camera


----------

